# Tuner Invasion: April 26th 2003: Harrisburg, PA



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

If you live in the Harrisburg area or are looking for a car show to attend in April our local car club is hosting one! Please check out the site for details, I'm probably going to be DJ'ing the show for a couple hours. The site has registration and directions. We are looking at around 300 cars. Benefits Childrens Miracle Network.

April 26th, 2003: www.tunerinvasion.com

Any questions feel free to send me a PM.

Spread the word!

Update: Here are classes and I'll be bring my BMW!

Chrysler/Dodge
General Motors (including Saturn)
Ford/Lincoln/Mercury
Mitsubishi/DSM
Honda/Acura
Hyundia/Kia/Daewoo
Mazda
Toyota/Lexus
Nissan/Infiniti
Subaru
VW/Audi
BMW/Mercedes
Exotics ($50,000+)
Truck/SUV
Motorcycles
American Muscle/Classic


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Sounds like it should be interesting anthropologically if nothing else.See if you can get some pics for us.Maybe they will have awards for Biggest Tailpipe and Most Vinyl. Seriously it should be fun.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

We used the title "Tuner" because anyone who modifies their cars to their liking has an opinion and thats what its all about isn't it? It should be a great day though you should make the couple hundred mile drive


----------



## Jimbo323 (Feb 4, 2003)

Sounds cool Rufus.....i just sent you a PM.


----------

